# rv tyres



## 100brian (Jul 2, 2014)

hi
anybody bought tyres from here and any good, seem cheap.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LORRY-TRU...35979?pt=UK_Cars_Tyres_RL&hash=item5d4bb2516b

thanks


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd be wary of 'no brands', there are some rubbish tyres out there.

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought mine here http://www.neumaticos-online.es/cgi...KW&Label=E-C-76-3&details=Ordern&typ=R-134669

They are a German company I understand but they ship all over Europe. At least that way I knew exactly what I was getting.

I don't see ply or speed ratings on the Ebay ad, they seem to have deliberately avoided giving that information which makes me suspicious. I would want to have full details and know the make before I would consider buying from there, Alan.


----------



## 100brian (Jul 2, 2014)

erneboy said:


> I bought mine here http://www.neumaticos-online.es/cgi...KW&Label=E-C-76-3&details=Ordern&typ=R-134669
> 
> They are a German company I understand but they ship all over Europe. At least that way I knew exactly what I was getting.
> 
> I don't see ply or speed ratings on the Ebay ad, they seem to have deliberately avoided giving that information which makes me suspicious. I would want to have full details and know the make before I would consider buying from there, Alan.


found more info on the tyres
225-70-19.5 14pr 128/126 m rating, make annaite

brian


----------

